# Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 190



## alginonuk (25 Jan 2012)

Hi everyone

This is my first time on the forum and my first jaunt into aquascaping. I'm from the UK and recently moved to Lyon, France (which is why prices are in €). Now I am settled I've always wanted an aquarium again, and I have really become interested in planted aquariums.

I've been doing a lot of research, and each time I research something I find another 5 things that I have to learn about.

Basically I am interested in setting up a nature aquarium, my favourite style being the Amano nature aquariums (I am sure that the more I look at the more styles I will learn about). I would like to creat a good aquascape and currently I have a single male Betta fish. Other stocking I am interested in are dwarf shrimp, and depending on the tank 6 neon tetra, 1 ancistrus, maybe a crayfish pair (this would be the last edition and after much research).

I am looking at two aquarium, but each one offers different qualities. I would really like some advice about these two aquariums please.

1) Dennerle Nano Cube 60 L Complete - €109/£90

Pro's
This aquarium looks very nice and compact, minimalist design which I like but also functional. 
It seems to be orientated towards aquascaping and there are lots and lots of examples that I can copy or be influenced by as my experiences grows.
There are plenty of accessories that Dennerle sell, which to me seems ideal for a beginner
It's orientated towards keeping shrimps.
Cheaper
Easily fit well in my apartment

Con's
It is smaller and stocking options seem to be limiting, in the future I would need to buy a new tank.
I've read Nano tanks can be less easy to take care of, concerning water quality and temperature. 


2) Juwel Trigon 190 - €314/£261 (including table) which is in the January sale

Pro's
Huge tank and great stocking options
Would fit well in my living room
Larger tanks easier to maintain - temp, toxins, etc
No need to upgrade in future

Con's
Worries that a corner tank will be hard to aquascape in a good style, I haven't found many good examples. Most stunning aquascapes are done in  oblong tanks it seems. This is my main worry about this tank.
More expensive (although I can afford it)
Harder to move once installed

I think if the Trigon was easy to aquascape then I would choose this tank over the Dennerle Nano Cube, but from the examples I have seen it looks very hard to get right. The Nano Cube could be a good starter aquarium for me and I would upgrade once I have gained experience. But the Trigon is such a great price and if I saw some great examples of how to aquascape it would probably a better option.

Anyway I have this dilema and I would appreciate everyones advice

Many thanks
James


----------



## alginonuk (25 Jan 2012)

*Re: Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 19*

Forgot to say

As for a different type of tank altogether I don't want to spend an arm and a leg. I know that stocking, plants, etc will add to the cost and from my research here in Lyon, these two seem to be my two best choices for the price I can afford.


----------



## worwood (25 Jan 2012)

I have the Dennerle 60L tank and really love it but if you're looking for maximum stocking opportunities I'd say you'd be better off with the other tank - I often wish it was just a tiny big longer as a lot of fish prefer the longer swimming area. Also bear in mind that if you want to use the glass covering you may need to get a corner cut off it as external filter pipes generally don't quite fit. 

Otherwise a great looking tank!


----------



## alginonuk (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 19*



			
				worwood said:
			
		

> I have the Dennerle 60L tank and really love it but if you're looking for maximum stocking opportunities I'd say you'd be better off with the other tank - I often wish it was just a tiny big longer as a lot of fish prefer the longer swimming area. Also bear in mind that if you want to use the glass covering you may need to get a corner cut off it as external filter pipes generally don't quite fit.
> 
> Otherwise a great looking tank!




Hi Worwood

Thanks for the info, I've made the decision to go for the Dennerle Nano. Its my first time in a long time keeping tropical fish and my first time into aquscaping, so a smaller size project would probably be best to start with. Also the Trigon looks a bit more difficult and I think costs could run away, especially if I make any mistakes. So I'll learn with the Nano and upgrade at a later date, sure I can always have the Nano running as well as another tank in the future.

I've decided to keep stocking to a minimum, 1 male betta, 10 shrimp, 6 tetra (or similar fish) and probably see how that goes. So no need for the huge tank and lots of stocking options.

One thing I wanted to ask about was the external filter that you use? I was planning on getting the complete Dennerle set (in the 60L I don't think they sell the tank on its own at the store, only 10L-30L). So I will be able to use the internal filter and lights provided. I can upgrade the lights, filter and poss CO2 in the future if needs be.

What external filter do you recommend, and what external filter are you using at the moment to go with the Dennerle?

How do you find the standard lights? I have been looking at getting an LED light, here is the eBay link (not sure if this is allowed, but I can't find the light on the internet normally). I read you want a light between 6000k and 8000k for most plants, also this has a night light.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330673271918? ... 1423.l2649

It would be good to hear the other specs of your Dennerle e.g. substrate, plants, CO2, etc

I've also seen a video on YouTube with aquascaping competitions that had a catagory with just Dennerle Nano Cubes, but can't find it again. Is there somewhere specific you cn recommend that has lots of pics, vids of Dennerle cubes for inspiration?

Thanks James


----------



## worwood (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 19*

I'm a relative newbie to aquascaping myself so have limited experience, but I have an eheim ecco pro 300 to keep in line with the 10x turnover; it's quite a flow so maybe a Betta wouldn't be such a good idea.

As far as the lights go - er..i actually can't remember what i have on the tank...i'll have to check later this evening :-s

I fact i'll be starting a journal soon so you can see how i have everything set up on there


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 19*

I too have a Dennerle 60l. I got someone to cut the cover glass and use a JBL CristalProfi e701GL. It's quiet, low wattage but with a big capacity and 700lph flow rate. You can turn the flow down but I leave mine on maximum. 

The standard lights (2x 11W) are fine but I've recently upgraded to a TMC LED.


----------



## PeteA (31 Jan 2012)

*Re: Choosing 1st tank - Dennerle Nano 60L vs Juwel Trigon 19*

Just spotted your post.  For a first test, I'd say you've probably made the right choice as most of the principals you'll see here have been put into practice in "straight" shaped tanks.  I have a Trigon 190 and love it, but the shape is strange and getting the flow right is very difficult - you certainly need some hardscaping to make it "work".

Personally on you stock, I would add a couple of Otto's, these will help to keep the tank clean plus they're brilliant little fish, really interesting to watch with lots of character.  If you're going for a betta, try to get one that doesn't have lots of long fin's (such as a crowntail) as tetra can nip - also many tetra aren't compatible with shrimp.


----------

